
Diversity Crisis in AI, 2017 edition - skikro
http://www.fast.ai/2017/08/16/diversity-crisis/
======
skikro
related article here: [http://www.fast.ai/2016/10/09/diversity-in-
ai/](http://www.fast.ai/2016/10/09/diversity-in-ai/)

